# HELP!:  Pork Loin and Ribs on Brinkmann Electric



## randysavage (Jan 7, 2012)

Considering smoking some ribs and a tenderloin on my Brinkmann Electric job today, looking for advice.

I watched a BBQ pit boys vid in the Wiki section where he smoked a bacon wrapped tenderloin, piqued my curiosity .  My only question is how that would translate to my Electric smoker?

As far as ribs go, I don't have a rib rack and I'm worried about space on the smoker.  I've read up on the 3-2-1/2-2-1 methods, seem reliable.  Any suggestions as to which style of ribs I should choose considering my limited space?  Also, I've never cleaned/trimmed up a slab of ribs before, so any tips on that would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2012)

For the tenderloin, just smoke it at 225 until the in internal meat temp is 140, then take it off & wrap it in foil, the carryover cooking will get it to 145 in 15 or 20 minutes. Then it's ready to slice. For the ribs I would get baby backs. No trimming needed. All you have to do is peel the membrane off the bone side & put your rub on.


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> For the tenderloin, just smoke it at 225 until the in internal meat temp is 140, then take it off & wrap it in foil, the carryover cooking will get it to 145 in 15 or 20 minutes. Then it's ready to slice.


For ribs I always do spares, cheaper. peal the membrane off back, I use catfish skinning pliers to make it easier. I cut them to fit my racks. I slather them with cheap mustard with 2 Tbsp of Worcestershire sauce added per 16oz bottle,  and apply rub, wrap in saran wrap,  let them sit in fridge for 12 or so hours, then re-rub b4 smoking.  I use the 3-2-1 as a guide. I foil when the meat just starts to pull back from the bones. I spritz every hour. with this, and spritz when I foil. the 1 hour  is till the ribs firm up.

*Spritz*

8 oz Apple Cider (100% apple juice good substitute) 
6 oz Jack Daniel’s Black (Evan Williams’s good substitute)

4 oz Water
2 oz Cider Vinegar

Instructions

1. Mix all ingredients together in spray bottle.

2. Spray meat every hour till done


----------



## randysavage (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey thanks Al.  When I take the tenderloin off the smoker to foil it, I leave it off and resting, correct?

I just went and looked at your stuffed pork loin....all I can say is....Have Mercy!  That looks amazing, don't have the time today to do that, but man that looks good.


----------



## randysavage (Jan 7, 2012)

sprky said:


> For ribs I always do spares, cheaper. peal the membrane off back, I use catfish skinning pliers to make it easier. I cut them to fit my racks. I slather them with cheap mustard with 2 Tbsp of Worcestershire sauce added per 16oz bottle,  and apply rub, wrap in saran wrap,  let them sit in fridge for 12 or so hours, then re-rub b4 smoking.  I use the 3-2-1 as a guide. I foil when the meat just starts to pull back from the bones. I spritz every hour. with this, and spritz when I foil. the 1 hour  is till the ribs firm up.
> 
> *Spritz*
> 
> ...


Thanks, will have to use this spritz, that is, if I don't drink all the Whiskey first.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2012)

I would wrap it and let it sit for 30 min or so.

I am not a spritz guy for ribs especially in an electric where temp recovery is not that quick so I personally would use the 2-2-1 method .  If you were cooking on a stick burner or charcoal or even a UDS I would not hesitate to spritz if that is your way of doing ribs-- this is just my personal observation nothing beyond that.


----------



## randysavage (Jan 7, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I would wrap it and let it sit for 30 min or so.
> 
> I am not a spritz guy for ribs especially in an electric where temp recovery is not that quick so I personally would use the 2-2-1 method .  If you were cooking on a stick burner or charcoal or even a UDS I would not hesitate to spritz if that is your way of doing ribs-- this is just my personal observation nothing beyond that.




Thanks.  This being my first smoker, and an electric one at that, I'm unsure how to translate alot of the advice and information around  here to fit my smoker. So you'd suggest 2 hours smoke, 2 hours foiled on the smoker, and the 1 more unfoiled to finish?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2012)

Baby Backs are good...You can try some Foiling Juice and skip the Spritz and temp issues...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## randysavage (Jan 7, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Baby Backs are good...You can try some Foiling Juice and skip the Spritz and temp issues...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj




Thank you, sir.  Will give this a go.


----------

